# Penn Peerless #9 parts



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

I need the Cu flat spring for the anti reverse dog. I finally got around to cleaning up my late father n law’s Penn Peerless. When I did I put all the parts in a bucket of chem dip to get the gunk off. Well, the already brittle spring disintegrated. I looked for a replacement online, but it looks like that part has been discontinued. I need that and a spool gear (bent teeth). If anyone has any ideas where I can get them or any lying around let me know, and I’ll be happy to buy them from you.

Disregard found the parts @ mystic parts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

